# Ipad ou autres?



## 0xyg3n3 (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à la commu' macG!
donc voilà je fais rapide.
Je viens de recevoir un chèque de 700uros de mes grands-parents pour m'acheter un quelques choses qui soit utile pour mes études au lycée (comme je fais des études d'ingenieur..) j'ai un Imac 20" qui est toujours en état de marche et qui est mon 1er objet apple..
pour venir en complement de celui-là j'hésite entre un Ipad 64go un clavier sans fil et le kit photo, équiper d'Iwork et quelques autres applications. ET un Macbook air 11 pouces : 64 Go de base. (je peut rajouter 300euros)..
Mon utilisation sera vraiment en complément de l'Imac!
merci de vos conseil !


----------



## Larme (18 Juillet 2011)

Ca aurait plus sa place dans Switch et Conseils d'achat 
Je conseillerais pour ma part le MBA, car premièrement, c'est un coup de coeur, mais également que vu que tu veux faire des études d'ingénieur, ca peut être pratique d'avoir un "vrai" portable avec toi...


----------



## 0xyg3n3 (18 Juillet 2011)

J'avais pourtant vérifié, escusez alors :/ 
merci de ta réponse, mais c'est vraiment en complement de mon Imac donc est ce vraiment utile :/ tu possèdes un Ipad?


----------



## Larme (18 Juillet 2011)

Non.
Mais j'effectue des études d'ingénieur en informatique.
De mon point de vue, l'iPad est un peu gadget pour moi. J'ai besoin d'une "vraie" machine (transportable)... Vers quelles études d'ingénieurs te tournes-tu ?

Ma grand-mère en possède un (iPad 1), mais je ne suis pas plus attiré que ca, je le trouve assez limité pour _mes_ besoins.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juillet 2011)

En accord total avec "Larme":
L'iPad est un idevice ludique destiné aux jeux, visu photos, vidéos et films, mails et internet et aussi liseuse. Accessoirement et surtout bien moins confortablement il peut servir à prendre des notes, rédiger des rapports ou bien des tableaux de calculs...Et là, franchement, il n'est pas bien pratique !
Le MBA te permettra quasiment les mêmes utilisations (à l'exception des jeux et autres Applis) et sera bien plus efficace pour ce qui à mon sens te sera le plus utile: la bureautique.
Maintenant si tu veux à tous prix investir dans un ipad (parce que tu en as très envie) ne nous le fais pas valider !


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (18 Juillet 2011)

0xyg3n3 a dit:


> Bonjour à la commu' macG!
> donc voilà je fais rapide.
> Je viens de recevoir un chèque de 700&#8364;uros de mes grands-parents pour m'acheter un quelques choses qui soit utile pour mes études au lycée (comme je fais des études d'ingenieur..) j'ai un Imac 20" qui est toujours en état de marche et qui est mon 1er objet apple..
> pour venir en complement de celui-là j'hésite entre un Ipad 64go un clavier sans fil et le kit photo, équiper d'Iwork et quelques autres applications. ET un Macbook air 11 pouces : 64 Go de base. (je peut rajouter 300euros)..
> ...



Un iPad serait un bon choix etant donné que tu as déjà un iMac.
Il sera pratique, léger et endurant!
J'ai failli craquer pour un iPad 2, mais au final, ça aurait trop fait doublon avec mon MacBook.
Mais dur de remplacer un vrai clavier...je te conseil d'aller direct au magasin, de voir les deux appareil..ton coup de coeur te guidera.


----------



## 0xyg3n3 (19 Juillet 2011)

bon un macbook air finalement j'ai été le chercher à la fnac de Rennes le problème (si on peut le dire) j'ai pris le 62go après installation de snow, iwork 09,aperture3,microsoft office X JUSTE ça, reste 45,22go :O et juste pour savoir quand Lion viendra il sera gratuit pour moi, comme je l'ai acheté aujourd'hui ? (mois de Juillet) et la sortie prévus courant juillet..
en tout cas VIVE APPLE!


----------



## bookbook (19 Juillet 2011)

C'est dommage car le nouveau MacBook Air ne devrait plus tarder.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Accessoirement et surtout bien moins confortablement il peut servir à prendre des notes, rédiger des rapports ou bien des tableaux de calculs...Et là, franchement, il n'est pas bien pratique !



Je ne suis pas d'accord. LiPad est une excellente machine pour la prise de note, la rédaction, l'enrichissement de texte, le graphisme et autre besoin de productivité. 

Je l'utilise tous les jours dans le cadre de mon travail (Journalisme et publicité). C'est surtout son autonomie record de 10 heures réelles qui m'aide bien. Aucun stress par rapport na la batterie. Je viens de switcher d'un iPad 1 16 Go vers un iPad 1 64 Go juste pour un gain de place pour le travail. 

Perso, j'en suis ravi et son côté ludique en tant que liseuse de revues ou de BD est un plus indéniable.

Son prix également et un encombrement plus faible qui le font oublié dans la vie de tous les jours par rapport a un portable, même un MacBook Air.


----------

